# Hemorrhoids???



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

Perhaps the wildest thing I've ever seen, but quite disconcerting since I am raising pigs for other folks and it does not appear that these guys will see full size. Over the course of the past week, three pigs have developed what appears to be huge hemorrhoids. At first I thought it was just going to be one, and I figured "stuff happens", but three days later another and now still another! They are getting nothing but pig and sow feed from the local grain store and there's nothing in their pasture area that should be causing any problems (that I'm familiar with). Does anyone have any suggestions what could be causing it and what to do about it?
I've called the supplier of the piglets and left a message asking if any of his other customers have reported similar issues, but in the mean time I have to figure out what I'm going to do with the entire lot of them if I can't get any satisfaction from him. What would you folks do?

Thanks,


----------



## theporkstork (Dec 31, 2005)

What your pigs are experiencing is called rectal prolapse. It is the result of a genetic weakness to intestinal stress which is usually brought on by scours but can also be caused by too much fiber within the digestive tract or an extreme amount of external pressure such as the pigs piling on each other when sleeping. There are two ways to repair their problem, and usually done by a veterinarian. First, is to push the prolapse back into the rectum and suture around the outside to keep it in place until it can re-attach(grow back) making sure to leave enough opening for deficating,(usually the size of the barrel of a 10cc syringe). The other is to surgically remove the tissue and suture/tie off the blood vessels connected to this tissue. You will need to keep them off feed for a day for the healing process to have a chance to begin. Either method used will render the pig healthy again and they'll be able to finish growing into market weight hogs, providing you correct the cause of the problem.


----------



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you, Thank you, thank you!!! I've boarded up their 'house' so there's nowhere now for them to cluster and stack on top of one another. The electrically fenced in area is essentially round, so I doubt they'll get cornered anywhere. I placed a tarpaulin over about a third of the area last week since the forecast has been five days of solid rain and though they enjoy mud, they also need some dry places.
Now comes the decision as to what to do about the three afflicted ones. I'll be speaking to the supplier (had the piglets almost three weeks now) to find out if he'll pass the loss up to the breeder, or cut and run. Then, I'll have to get a quote from the vet on the surgery to decide if it's worth doing, or slaughtering early.
Thank you so much for the information PorkStork.. That explains why I couldn't find any information on hemorrhoids in pigs doing a Google search!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Put some vegetable oil in a plastic squeeze bottle and lube the area a few times per day. About the time you think I gave you some bum information the sloughing/healing will occur.


----------



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

Ya know... Ronney's thread at the top of this forum made me realize I've never thanked all you folks for your advice and guidance on both this and other threads (http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=182780 ). So, I want to thank everybody for putting my mind at ease and curing my piglets from their maladies. I know that's how this forum is supposed to work but figure you may like to hear that your efforts are appreciated and invaluable!
Thanks again!!!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

What was the outcome of the pigs with the prolapses?


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

bum-p


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

These pigs have a prolaspe of the intestine. It is mostly caused from a respiratory problem in the uper lungs. They will bleach out from the lose of blood in a few weeks and become unthirty usually death will follow. This is my experience from raiseing hogs for over 12 yrs both confinment and pasture.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Over the years we've had this happen five times in over 1,000 pigs. Of those five that had prolapsed rectums one died (>18" extension), one was slaughtered when it got bad (>18" extension) and three recovered spontaneously without any intervention. On the ones that recovered, one of them retracted and the other two pinched off the exposed tissue using the anal sphincter muscles such that the prolapse sloughed off and they healed fine.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

agmantoo said:


> Put some vegetable oil in a plastic squeeze bottle and lube the area a few times per day. About the time you think I gave you some bum information the sloughing/healing will occur.


Relative to the outcome... (sorry for the delay, I've been away from the board for a piece)... I did as agmantoo suggested and after about three weeks, I couldn't figure out which of them had prolapsed! Originally there were three out of the eight that prolapsed and I was considering an early slaughter since the intestines were out about six inches. Today I have eight very healthy pigs who appear to weigh at least 150# each.
Once again, thank you all for your advice!


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

I am doing the squeeze bottle a few times a day- we shall see!


----------

